# Celeriac (celery root) for stock



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2014)

This is the first year Ive grown celeriac.  I know its primary use is for the edible root ball.  I was wondering if its ok to use the stalks/ leaves for a vegetable stock.  I see no reason why not, and i took a little nibble and it tasted exactly like celery ( as I expected), but the stalks are kinda hollow and a little more intense celery flavored.

Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 2, 2014)

I see no reason not to either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2014)

Same here. Sounds like a great way to minimize waste.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2014)

I think they are often used for the stock for celery soup. I find them a bit more bitter and a lot stronger tasting than regular celery. I would certainly use them in stock, but I would try to make sure they didn't overwhelm it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks, thats what I kinda figured.
Ill make stock then strain it, and feed the strained veggies to the chickens.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 2, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Thanks, thats what I kinda figured.
> Ill make stock then strain it, and feed the strained veggies to the chickens.


Love celeriac. We grow it as well. It keeps extremely well--about 8 months in the root cellar. The stalks are hollow. I generally use the leaves and the bulb, feed the stalks to the Girls (unless we have no celery--which this year, we do). It is wonderful raw as a veggie added to the veggie tray, mashed, added to soups, as the main element for a soup (cream of celeriac  roasted garlic soup is one of our favs). There are lots of recipes on line.

Celeriac Mash | Vegetables Recipes | Jamie Oliver Recipes

Celeriac Recipes & Tips | Epicurious.com

Recipe Search Results

I must admit, I like to peel it, slice it, and eat it raw with S&P.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 2, 2014)

I Too enjoy just peeling and eating it raw.  i've actually never tried cooking with it yet.  But In a few weeks I'll have a 4 to play with, so Im sure Ill be doing some experimenting.  Thanks for the tips and the links.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> This is the first year Ive grown celeriac.  I know its primary use is for the edible root ball.  I was wondering if its ok to use the stalks/ leaves for a vegetable stock.  I see no reason why not, and i took a little nibble and it tasted exactly like celery ( as I expected), but the stalks are kinda hollow and a little more intense celery flavored.
> 
> Larry


Co-incidentally I was watching Ina Garten on Food Network this afternoon and she was making celeriac remoulade. Referring to the stalks and leaves she said they aren't edible because they are very bitter which rather competes with other advice on DC. Try it and see.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Co-incidentally I was watching Ina Garten on Food Network this afternoon and she was making celeriac remoulade. Referring to the stalks and leaves she said they aren't edible because they are very bitter which rather competes with other advice on DC. Try it and see.


They are edible, but may not be to everyone's liking. I personally don't like the stalks, but do use the leaves. It isn't that I find the stalks bitter, it is more that I find them extremely tough and stringy. I'd rather use celery stalks given a choice (and I usually have a choice, although some years celery doesn't grow well for us, but I can almost always get it at the store using my egg money).


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> They are edible, but may not be to everyone's liking. I personally don't like the stalks, but do use the leaves. It isn't that I find the stalks bitter, it is more that I find them extremely tough and stringy. I'd rather use celery stalks given a choice (and I usually have a choice, although some years celery doesn't grow well for us, but I can almost always get it at the store using my egg money).


Sorry. I didn't mean inedible in that they would do you a mischief if you ate them. I just meant unpleasant to eat. Never tried it myself but was passing on information.

BTW. If that's your hair I like the colour


----------

